# (II) Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2010



## AnDré (28 Mai 2010 às 01:40)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Junho de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


---------------------


Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura máxima em Junho de 2010


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2010 às 10:07)

Não espero muita precipitação este mês. Aposto a 100 a 120mm, provavelmente nos Açores.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2010 às 11:04)

A minha aposta: *60,1mm a 80,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2010 às 12:13)

100,1mm a 120,0mm, talvez numa ou outra trovoada mais violenta


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2010 às 13:08)

80.1mm a 100mm...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2010 às 14:11)

Não espero grande coisa, taves 60mm a 80mm.


----------



## David sf (28 Mai 2010 às 17:26)

160,1 a 180 mm, nos Açores.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2010 às 18:10)

80,1mm a 100,0mm.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2010 às 18:12)

60,1mm a 80,0mm


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 11:28)

*140,1mm a 160,0mm*

Também inclinado para os Açores.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2010 às 11:31)

80,1mm a 100,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2010 às 11:36)

O intervalo de precipitações por mim escolhido foi entre *80,1mm* e *100mm*.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 17:15)

Votei no intervalo: *140,1mm a 160,0mm*

E vai ser registada em Paredes de Coura.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Segundo o relatório de Junho, foi na Portelinha que mais choveu, num total de 115,7mm.

Intervalo vencedor: [100,1mm a 120,0mm]
Vencedores: Mário Barros, vitamos


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2010 às 20:07)

Parabéns aos 2,principalmente ao Vitamos que também acertou a de Maio!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2010 às 09:43)

meteo disse:


> Parabéns aos 2,principalmente ao Vitamos que também acertou a de Maio!



 Ando com pontaria... Ver se sexta feira à noite também tenho pontaria para 5 números e 2 estrelas


----------

